# Abnormal cisterna magna



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

hello there
we just had our 20 week scan and were told that the babys cisterna magna is slightly larger than the norm. Everything else appeared to be fine and the nuchal scan we had at 12 weeks put us at 1 in 3000 of Downs and 1 in 30 000 of other chromosomal defects. The nurse referred us to the gynaecologist for a second look but of course, I'm worried sick. Can anyone tell me what this measurement checks for and what the chances are that there's something wrong?
Thanks
Zebby


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

If your downs risk and other chromosonal defects are of a low risk then it is possible that the sonographers findings are likely to be clinically insignificant.

I think if there were other major markers pointing to a problem then they would have sent you to a specialist almost straight away, rather than referring you for an appointment.

How long is it before your next scan? As I understand, an increased size of the cisterna magna, without any other issues, is unlikely to to show a problem. It may be that as your baby grows the cisterna magna's growth will slow down and eventually be of a normal size.

Write down all of your queries and take it with you when you go for your next scan.

Take care x


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for that - the next scan is Thursday so we don't have too long to wait. I didn't know that the cisterna magna could grow slower or faster than the rest of the body so that really puts my mind at rest.
Zebby


----------

